

Prime minister publicly warns CSC of possibility of NHS contract termination - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3279177/prime-minister-publicly-warns-csc-of-possibility-of-contract-termination/

======
Powerscroft
Not what CSC said in its results call

